# Capri 22 race rigging



## jaynan (Jul 27, 2015)

I am looking at buying a mid 80's Capri 22 tall mast fin keel for club racing. There are 3 other Capri 22's racing in our club. What can be added to improve racing performance besides sails?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

The big 3 are... 
Keel (smooth, templated, symmetrical, on center)
Sails (shape first, new is better, but shape is what you are after)
Bottom (smooth, and longboarded, no pits).

Get your rake set first, pin to pin, is supposed to be 25'5" If you set too much rake the boat will careen to weather, so watch out for that, aim is nearly neutral, to slight weather helm. Find Patrick on the capri22 forum, he'll be able to give more detail.

After that make sure your backstay tensioner gives you enough range of bend...

Watch your genoa angles don't close the leech too much in light air, it'll stop that boat on a dime.

Finally you should probably hop over to the capri22.net forum... yeah their server is a bit wonked right now, but... but you can still get straight to the forums.
Capri22.net ? Index page

Oh keep the stern from draggin, bow/stern angle is pretty important.

Oh and learn to launch the sym spin, your rating depends on it  that boat is just OK upwind, but can eat up larger boats downwind under spin.


----------

